# This week's haul...



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah so much for my 1 box a month limit.. here is what happened this week in cigars... at my house at least.. 104 Cigars......


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Unbelievable


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Great haul! Never seen those RP's before......?


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

WOW! Your my hero!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I was gonna make some joke like "didn't you learn any discipline in the military?", 
but then come to think of it, I think you really held back this time...
hahaha:lol:
Nice haul dude!


----------



## Fro (Jul 13, 2009)

Beautiful:yo:


----------



## ToJo (Jun 24, 2009)

Very nice. That quantity of RPs makes me jealous. I can't wait until I have a decent sized humidor so I can start really stocking up.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice haul... I love Oliva just cant catch up on funds to grab a box. A one box a month would be a blessing to me, im stuck with a box when i catch a deal ever few months... owell

Nice sticks tho, Ive only had a few RPs but each one I enjoyed.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

o man... uve really got a problem... never smoked ne of the ocean clubs, obv u like em... great haul as usual... u define slippery slope my friend!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

ry nice


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

a lot of cigars for your moneys worth right there.

Well when I'm older and have better job I bet I could purchase that many cigars without going broke. 

Nice cigars.


----------



## MrJerry (May 25, 2005)

Me likey! drooooll!!


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice. Thanks for the pics


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Mmmmm Oliva V


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

:jaw:you never disappoint, your "this weeks haul" thread should be a sticky


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

God I love cigar ****. I love RP sticks. I would love to hear what you think of them.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

You suck!!!! lmao. Nice haul. Those V's look mighty tasty.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Simply amazing! Enjoy


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow great haul, but Oliva's look outstanding!


----------



## Uruss (Jun 25, 2009)

awesome! how are those Ocean Clubs?


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very sweet Haul Acesfull:ss


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoked an OC at the herf this past weekend right out of the box with no humi time and loved it.. had a nice sweet molasses finish on it, awesome draw and construction... another RP masterpiece! So glad I took a chance on them.


----------



## Uruss (Jun 25, 2009)

Acesfull said:


> Smoked an OC at the herf this past weekend right out of the box with no humi time and loved it.. had a nice sweet molasses finish on it, awesome draw and construction... another RP masterpiece! So glad I took a chance on them.


Nice! I'll have to get me a 5er to try em out


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Whoa. Very nice pickup!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great haul and Picks! Looks like some summer fun


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Is this Smellevision? I swear I can smell those Olivas when I look at that pic. What a great haul.


----------

